# Where to drill holes/ overflow height....



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am planning my new tank 4x2x2 and I am running a sump, I am about to order the tank but I don't know what size and where to drill the holes. I can put the glass overflow in my self but don't know what size and height etc every thing needs to be.

Any help would be greatly appreciated especiall plumbing tips...

Regards Darren


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

First thing that comes to mind is such a large tank will have tempered glass.

Check out glass-holes.com for video's, how to's and supplies.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

they are drilling the holes, I am building the overflow box but dont know where to put everything

Regards Darren


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

So the company making the the tank is drilling the holes? how many? and what size is all going to affect the linear length needed for the overflow box plus the number of teeth you are going to want to use. Remember that the total area of the teeth cut into the overflow box should be just a little more the the total area of the bulkhead(s) to maintain your desired water level.
This link should help you out: 
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/modules.php?name=Overflow_Drain_Calculator 
Hope this helps.

Also is this for a saltwater set-up? Where are the holes being placed in the tank?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes the tank builder is drilling the holes. But I dont know how big and where to get him to drill them. It's a freshwater planted tank below is the plans so far.

Aquarium.
Glass Aquarium 122x61x61h cm (432 liters/114 gallons)
Durso Stand pipe, corner inside overflow http://www.dursostandpipes.com/

Sump.
Glass Aquarium 122x38x45h cm
Pre-filter - course foam
Bioballs 
Purigen ????
Pump 
Heater - 1 or 2 x Eheim Jager Thermostat Heater 300W, possibly inline. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/36257-diy-external-heater-56k.html
Ferts.
Diy CO2 - 2 x 2 liters. 1 sachel bakers yeast, 2 cups of sugar, warm water. Inline diffuser.
Dino dung, pee and spit

Hardscape.
Redgum roots
Rocks

Substrate.

Plants.

Microsorum pteropus narrow leaf
Microsorum pteropus

Nymphea lotus "red tiger lotus"
or
Nymphea lotus "green tiger lotus"
or
Nymphaea lotus "malay red"

Echinodorus "Devils eye"
Echinodorus "red flame"
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus tenellus

Anubias Nana

Cryptocorne Becketii
Cryptocorne Wendtii "brown and green"
Cryptocorne Petchii
Cryptocorne Undulata

Livestock

4-6 Wild type heckel discus
2 Bristlenose Cats
20-30 Rummynose Tetras
10 Small Corys (Corydoras julii)


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

sounds like a good plan, I used a 85 gallon tank with a 65 gallon sump for cichlids. I used 1.5" bulkhead which gives 1200 gph. All I used the sump for was the equipment, filters, heaters, carbon and such. I would think that 1200 gph would work well in a planted tank of 120 gallons. there is a choice you need to make, do you want 2 drains or 1. if you go with 2 drains you need two 1 inch bulkheads to equal the flow for one 1.5". how's you plumbing plan look? are you going with an internal or external return pump? are you using baffles in the sump?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

What is the bulkhead? i dont know about out side or inside (confused i am i am lol) and 1 drain I think and baffles are goung to be used in the sump. There will be 4 sections first for the water from the tank 2nd coarse foam for debris 3rd bio balls last for heater and return pump.

Regards Darren

Regards Darren


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

The bulkhaed is what acts as a union between your display tank plumbing (durso standpipe or just a plain screen) and the pipes running to your sump it also has a gasket to prevent it from leaking so you don't have to silicon. Actually your better of not to silicon this gasket. The silicon can tear the gasket if you try to remove it afterwards. here's a link to help give you an idea:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18014/cl0/fittingsbulkheads?viewType=Category#

I'll try to get a photo of my tank to show you I just don't have one right now.
you can chose between inside or outside threading for the bulkhead as well, the choice is up to you. Just make sure you can get all the parts you need before you order. Surprisingly enough you local hardware store my not have everything you need. Also only use PVC piping.
The placement of your hole/overflow box, imo would be best to centre the overflow on the back panel that way you don't have to see the standpipe when viewing through the side.
As for the return pump that is again just preference. Take into account the amount of space you have around the aquarium. If the space is limited you might want to go with the internal pump and if that is the case make sure you leave enough room in the sump to house it. Given the size of your sump I don't think that should be a problem lol.
There are some draw backs to the internal pump such as they take up space that could be used as water volume and they can add heat to the system. 
Have you thought about how your going to run you return lines into the tank? You could run some up to come through the overflow box which would hide some of your pipes. I think you would like to have more than 1 return line. 1200gph is a lot of flow to come out of one 3/4" opening, that would blast the roots right out of the substrate. Unless of course you opt for a spray bar.
Cheers!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Klauss, 

I was going for 2 return pipes 1 either side of the durso inside the overflow box, so nothing can be seen.

Regards Darren


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some pics of what I had set up. The bulkhead in the top right corner of the tank and the return is on the left. Hopefully this helps


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's what it looked like with water in it.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Klauss, 

plumbing is coming along, as soon as I have a drawn plan I will post it

thanks for the pics

Regards Darren


----------

